# how did you feel...



## hellbell84 (Aug 20, 2010)

i'm freaking out

i had an "accident" 6 years ago, where i got sore boobs and my sugars were really low and now i am starting to feel the same

dunno whether its worth taking a test or not, how did you all feel in the first few weeks, i dunno if i am just injecting too much or whether "something else" is making my sugars go low like last night time


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 20, 2010)

hellbell84 said:


> i'm freaking out
> 
> i had an "accident" 6 years ago, where i got sore boobs and my sugars were really low and now i am starting to feel the same
> 
> dunno whether its worth taking a test or not, how did you all feel in the first few weeks, i dunno if i am just injecting too much or whether "something else" is making my sugars go low like last night time



I just knew i was in the very first few weeks. My boobs where well sore, and just felt different, didnt have much change in blood sugars at first, but if you think you could be do the test. Your mind wont settle if you dont. x


----------



## hellbell84 (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks, im nervous!!!

did anyone else have problems with their sugars? will let you know, will do test at lunch time

xxx


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 20, 2010)

I think my sugar levels were different for both pregs - low the first time, second time round all over the place!!  If you're worried, test as soon as poss - at least the sooner you know, the sooner you can get the diabetic team lined up to support you!


----------



## rachelha (Aug 20, 2010)

My sugar levels were all over the place (high & low) at the start of my pregnancy.  However it was Christmas and New Year,so I could not say if it was pregnancy or eating badly.


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi hellbell have you done the test x


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Hellbell...i am very early pregnant (about 5 weeks eeeeek)...i took the test about 3 days after my period was due...i am regular as clockwork normally and also trying for a baby so i was suspicious 

My bloodsugar levels have been a bit all over but I have been through pregnancy once before and remember the very low blood sugar i encountered, so, I have been bearing all this in mind and keeping a regular eye on myself. My blood sugar levels have been a bit all over to be honest though this time round.

The bottom line is the only way you will know is by doing a pregnancy test. Have you done this yet?

Bernie x


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 20, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> Hi Hellbell...i am very early pregnant (about 5 weeks eeeeek)...i took the test about 3 days after my period was due...i am regular as clockwork normally and also trying for a baby so i was suspicious
> 
> My bloodsugar levels have been a bit all over but I have been through pregnancy once before and remember the very low blood sugar i encountered, so, I have been bearing all this in mind and keeping a regular eye on myself. My blood sugar levels have been a bit all over to be honest though this time round.
> 
> ...



Just tested my blood and i am 17  there's no rhyme or reason with pregnancy! Its going to worry me throughout 

Hope you are ok hun?

Bernie xx


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 21, 2010)

To be honest- I didn't feel any different to normal though I think at the back og my mind I had a feeling I was.

I was a week late for my period so Matt and I bought some tests and I did the first at 10:30pm last Friday (13th) which was positive and to be sure it wasn't a false reading, I did the 2nd at 6:30am the following day and the presult was positive almost instantly.

My boobs are sore on and off now and I am very sleepy these days but just can't get comfy  I also had a strange metallic taste in my mouth.

I'd do a test ASAP. It's best to find out now than later. x


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 21, 2010)

Also, not really had any problems with sugars. Not had anything above 9mmol but have had a few lows.


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 21, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Also, not really had any problems with sugars. Not had anything above 9mmol but have had a few lows.



Just to make me feel better!!!! I also had a 2.1 at 5 o'clock this morning....my hormones are going on a rampage.....again!!


----------



## beckyp (Aug 23, 2010)

Ooooohh...have you done the test yet?

I'm 9 weeks pregnant and still don't feel it...except for not being able to sleep on my front anymore because my boobs hurt!  I've had no morning/afternoon/evening sickness and my sugars are as crazy as ever!  I've been monitoring them really closely but I'm having to set an alarm at 3am to test and give myself extra insulin to get me through to the morning. I'm finding that to stick to the 'targets' set by DUK I'm having more hypos though. 

The sooner you test the sooner you can put your mind at rest and inform the right people.

One word of warning, looking at your location, I would assume that we're using the same hospital!  They have been absolutely useless with me.  For over 10 years they've engraved on my forehead that I'm "High Risk" and I've seen not seen them since telling them I'm pregnant (5 weeks) - it's taken a very strongly worded email this morning to get an appointment to see them in 2 weeks time!  That's a different more annoying story though.... ggrrrrrrrr.....

I hope the result you get from the test is the result you're after!  Good luck!


----------



## tabbicles (Aug 24, 2010)

Ah this brings back memories...... I posted a similar question back in February when I was trying (it was during my 2 week wait in fact!) I was getting high readings but remembered going low alot several weeks in a previous pregnancy.  I seriously was looking at the unexplained higher blood sugars as a symptom, along with the sore boobs. 
As it turned out..... I am now 31 weeks pregnant (yey!!) so my gut instinct was correct.  I must add this was literally straight after I would have conceived, they went low again pretty soon after I got my positive test.


----------



## Lizzzie (Aug 24, 2010)

How far on were people when their boobs started to get sore?


----------



## tabbicles (Aug 25, 2010)

I got a tingly sensation straight away, but I was very aware as had been trying.


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 25, 2010)

tabbicles said:


> I got a tingly sensation straight away, but I was very aware as had been trying.



Me too , but we werent trying, id say a week or 2 , if that. x


----------

